# BFP finally after CD50 and 10 BFNs!



## archangel24

I am writing this for all the girls who are down in the dumos over BFNs... I want you to know that I have regular 33 day cycles and I did not get a BFP until CD50! I got negatives as 12dpo, 14dpo, 18dpo, 20dpo and then I gave up and put the delay down to stress in my life of buying a house... finally after 30DPO! I tested and got a BFP! There is still hope ladies :) Only symptoms were sore BB and increased need to pee. We have been TTC for 5 months. love ya'll and keep you head up!


----------



## bettybee1

You could have ovulated alot later hun,... Congrats though :) xxxxx


----------



## BubsMom17

BFC!!! (Big Fat Congrats!!!)


----------



## robo123

Congrats xxx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## missjennakate

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## archangel24

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## missashley248

Congrats!!!! I think that is very interesting that it took you that long for a bfp. This is my second cycle of the pill and Im starting to get frustrated. I defintely know that I ovulated on cd 14 because I used an opk test and I did some amature temping lol, plus ovulation pain subsided around cd 15 and then my temps started to increase after around cd 16. But my concern is how long should my luteal phase be because today I am at cd 32 and I was expecting af soon and I have no pms symptoms. Normally I get mild cramps but the pain I do feel in my abdomen are more like twinges then cramps. I've tooken at least 5 hpt since 10 dpo and still negative but around 13 dpo I got a faint positive on a frer, then bfn on frer and dollar every day after the 13 dpo ( also if this helps it was not always with fmu).


----------



## Ariel84

archangel24 said:


> I am writing this for all the girls who are down in the dumos over BFNs... I want you to know that I have regular 33 day cycles and I did not get a BFP until CD50! I got negatives as 12dpo, 14dpo, 18dpo, 20dpo and then I gave up and put the delay down to stress in my life of buying a house... finally after 30DPO! I tested and got a BFP! There is still hope ladies :) Only symptoms were sore BB and increased need to pee. We have been TTC for 5 months. love ya'll and keep you head up!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

congrats! happy and healthy in 9 months!!


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats


----------



## ScarletMarie

Congrats! You've given me hope for this month. Me and my best friend have the same cycle days, give or take a day, and she was 10 days late for AF and got a BFP!
I, however, got a BFN, and am stuck in limbo until further notice, going on 12 days late for AF... or CD 42.


----------



## waiting4damon

Wonderful!! Congrats and thanks for the hope! :)


----------

